# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  A pic of Mandy from the photoshoot for the 2006 Babes Calender

## Chris_2k11

Sarah Dunn (Mandy) is not looking good here at all!   :Nono:  This picture could have been soooo much better! She's got way too much make-up on and that bikini is hideous!   :EEK!:   :Sick:   Surely they could have found a better one than that!?  :Searchme:   Im not too keen on her hair in this pic either! Thumbs down to this pic im afraid!   :Thumbsdown:  Definitely NOT one of the best!  It needs to be  :Banned: and definitely not used for the calender!  :Nono:

----------


## xCharliex

God she does look rough, that pic has done hr no favours, whats with her hands?

----------


## Jade

She looks fake, she normally looks good though

----------


## xxsexc_kellyxx

> She looks fake, she normally looks good though


yep

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep she does

----------


## di marco

that pics awful! and she normally looks really pretty so surely thay have a better pic?

----------


## Layne

> She looks fake, she normally looks good though


 i agree with you there honey, god look at the make up

----------


## di marco

the make up is really awful, it isnt doing her any favours at all

----------


## Layne

> the make up is really awful, it isnt doing her any favours at all


Nope not at all, none whatsoever!

----------


## di marco

i dont understand why theyre using that pic as im sure they have loads of better pics of her

----------


## Luna

I doesn't look like her at all  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

you can tell its her, but it makes her look awful, it looks worse each time i see it!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think it kinda looks like natasha bedingfield

----------


## Trinity

Is she usually crosseyed?

----------


## Bad Wolf

it will look miles better in the calender, maybe b &w????

----------


## di marco

> Is she usually crosseyed?


no i dont think so

----------


## di marco

> it will look miles better in the calender, maybe b &w????


yeh it would prob look better in b&w but still not great!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is this the same lady we are talking about  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> Is this the same lady we are talking about


yep it is

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

My god!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> whats with her hands?


lol! god knows!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lil_carla_lou

Her eyes look a lil bit strange!

----------


## Chris_2k11

She looks a right mess!

----------


## di marco

> She looks a right mess!


i second that!

----------


## Luna

> i second that!


I'll third it

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I'll forth that  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ill five it lol

----------


## phils little sister

my god it dosent look like her at all

----------


## Potato1992

wot is up wiv the hair

----------


## true.moon

she looks too fake
any more photos of the characters so we can moan more  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> wot is up wiv the hair


its not just the hair, whats up with all of her lol!

----------


## di marco

chris, where did you get that pic from?

----------


## starla

that picture of mandy is awful, i had to look twice

----------


## phils little sister

I know it dosent even look like her it is horrible

----------


## di marco

wow weve found something we all agree on!!!

----------


## true.moon

lol
for once
wonder what other girls are in it from hollyoaks?

----------


## di marco

> wonder what other girls are in it from hollyoaks?


erm dunno, prob becca, lisa, dannii, steph, louise (maybe?), the twins (maybe?), darlene (maybe?), nicole

----------


## true.moon

they would be the obvious ones wouldnt they 
i think nicole might be a bit young and that might be a bit pervy
they always have debbi in there

----------


## di marco

> i think nicole might be a bit young and that might be a bit pervy


well i dont think shes as young in real life




> they always have debbi in there


yeh but they prob wont this yr as she hasnt been in it

----------


## true.moon

but she won sexiest female soap thingy and she wasnt in it this year

----------


## di marco

> but she won sexiest female soap thingy and she wasnt in it this year


yeh but that was for like the whole year since the last awards and the calendar is for people who have been in it this year and maybe next year

----------


## true.moon

suppose

----------


## true.moon

if he has the pic of mandy mabye he has the pic of some others

----------


## di marco

> if he has the pic of mandy mabye he has the pic of some others


thats what i was thinking, thats why i asked where he got it from

----------


## true.moon

http://www.starstore.com/acatalog/St...BES__3566.html
last years

----------


## di marco

> http://www.starstore.com/acatalog/St...BES__3566.html
> last years


have you got an address for the boys calendar?

----------


## true.moon

cant find it

----------


## di marco

> cant find it


ok dont worry thanks   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

http://www.calendarclub.co.uk/images...06726_back.jpg
this might not work but there is this

----------


## true.moon

and this is the front
http://www.calendarclub.co.uk/images...3006726_fc.jpg

----------


## Abbie

thats not mnady its an imposter well its looks that way

----------


## Chris_2k11

> chris, where did you get that pic from?


I found it on some website, not sure what it was called now   :Ponder:  I'll try and find out for you   :Ponder:   :Smile:  There wasn't that many pics though I don't think, but believe me, the Mandy one was the worst   :Sick:  lol.

----------


## di marco

> http://www.calendarclub.co.uk/images...06726_back.jpg
> this might not work but there is this





> and this is the front
> http://www.calendarclub.co.uk/images...3006726_fc.jpg


umm the links work but theyre of the itv soaps boys not hollyoaks, thanks anyway

----------


## di marco

> I found it on some website, not sure what it was called now   I'll try and find out for you    There wasn't that many pics though I don't think, but believe me, the Mandy one was the worst   lol.


oh ok thanks, dont worry if you cant remember, i was just wondering if there were any pics from the boys calendar thats all   :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

who is she

----------


## di marco

> who is she


sarah dunn, she plays mandy in hollyoaks

----------


## crazygirl

> yep it is


omg she looks 20 years older on the other photo

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I don't think the photo does her justice.

----------


## Jade

no she's normally looks good!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes, I know!

----------


## di marco

> no she's normally looks good!


i know, i normally think shes really pretty but not in that pic!

----------


## kirsty_g

no way

----------


## emma_strange

she could have had a better facial expression

----------


## lollymay

not a good look

----------

